# MAXDATA Launches New Belinea s.book 1 Mini-Note Sub-notebook



## malware (Jan 11, 2008)

VIA Technologies and MAXDATA, one of the top ten European IT manufacturers, today announced the launch of the Belinea s.book 1, a tiny 1kg Mini-Note, on the German market. Powered by the 1.2GHz VIA C7-M ULV processor, the Belinea s.book 1 delivers the performance, connectivity, and functionality of a conventional notebook PC in a sleek and light form factor that provides an ideal solution for today's increasingly mobile business users, and will be available now at qualified specialist dealers in Germany for €629. 



 




"We are delighted that MAXDATA is bringing the ultra mobile lifestyle to the German market with the Belinea s.book 1," said Richard Brown, Vice President of Corporate Marketing, VIA Technologies, Inc. "With its highly-functional yet ultra compact form factor and extended battery life, it will enable users to enjoy a rich computing and Internet experience at any place and any time." 

"The Belinea s.book 1 is an amazing sub-notebook, and we were able to achieve this size and excellent mobility through the remarkable power efficiency of the VIA C7-M ULV processor," commented Bernd Maja, Head of Business Unit Notebooks, MAXDATA. "You can travel independently without missing the comfort of a full size notebook."

*About the MAXDATA Belinea s.book 1*
The new Belinea s.book 1 delivers an extraordinary combination of high quality, innovation and elegance with its sleek and ultra small form factor, rich functionality, and advanced connectivity features, and makes all-day mobile connectivity and productivity a reality with its long lasting battery life. 

Weighing only 1kg and measuring just 230mm x 171mm x 29.4mm, the device features a crisp 7" WVGA screen supporting 840x480 resolution, and comes with a unique removable Skype module that provides a fast and convenient way for the user to make Internet phone calls while on the go. There are also further MobilityPlus modules planned.

In addition to the 1.2GHz VIA C7-M ULV processor and the VIA VX700 chipset featuring the VIA UniChrome Pro II IGP integrated graphics core, the Belinea s.book 1 is equipped with 1GB DDR2 SDRAM, and a 80GB hard drive, and supports Microsoft Windows XP. It also has a full set of connectivity features, including support for 802.11b/g WiFi, Bluetooth and 10/100 Ethernet, as well as a DVI port, two USB 2.0 ports, and Mic-In/Speaker-Out ports.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 11, 2008)

pricing?


----------



## malware (Jan 11, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> pricing?


€629


----------



## regan1985 (Jan 11, 2008)

like to see it run vista


----------



## Silverel (Jan 11, 2008)

VIA LIVES!!!

Ama-za-zing....


----------



## jydie (Jan 11, 2008)

Dang, that thing looks really cool!!  I would not mind having one.


----------



## substance90 (Jan 11, 2008)

No touchscreen? And I was just getting excited


----------



## ktr (Jan 11, 2008)

The Fujitsu Likebook U810, IMO, is a much better buy..about $900 bucks. Its a tablet mini computer.


----------



## panchoman (Jan 12, 2008)

via is doing good in the cpu market now it seems


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 12, 2008)

ktr said:


> The Fujitsu Likebook U810, IMO, is a much better buy..about $900 bucks. Its a tablet mini computer.



I like the look of that a lot better than the via. But, the via for that price is pretty good. And after using a touchscreen monitor for as long as I have... both be a good thing!


----------



## ktr (Jan 12, 2008)

Well that maxdata is about $900 bucks, and so is this fujitsu, and if you ask me...you are getting a shit load more from the fujitsu (touch screen, biometric finger reader, camera, a intel processor...etc).


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 12, 2008)

ktr said:


> Well that maxdata is about $900 bucks, and so is this fujitsu, and if you ask me...you are getting a shit load more from the fujitsu (touch screen, biometric finger reader, camera, a intel processor...etc).



thats right... i was seeing the euros and thinking they where dollar signs.... man i have a head ach! lol.. I think I'd go with the fujitsu over the via then.


----------

